# XP security center says Security Essentials is off...



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Microsoft Security Essentials says it's working and protection is intact. The Security center says it is NOT running, that it has reported that it is turned off. I'm not sure where to post this or what to do. Any suggestions?

Operating system is XP with all updates in place including service pack 3. Pentium 4 @ 3.0 1 GIG RAM and 250 GIG hard drive with 75% free space.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I take it you did try turning on.

BG


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes... LOL I don't blame you for asking. I shut it down and restarted security essentials. It made no difference. I ran a full scan which showed nothing. I then ran malaware Bytes but the power flashed and I've no idea if the scan completed or not. In checking the log, it looks like it was interrupted so I'll run that again. 
Just wondering why there would be a communication problem between the 2 programs.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No, MBAM and MSE run fine together on my laptop. MBAM is an on demand scanner, unless you have the paid version.

Run the MBAM scan and let us know.

BG


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

MBAM found nothing and now security center now shows Security essentials is on. I'll call it a hiccup but have no idea what's changed...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That is strange. Keep an eye on it.

BG


----------



## LesC (Oct 6, 2012)

Since this morning I'm getting exactly the same. Found this suggestion elsewhere:


press start > type in the box "services.msc" then press ok

In the list of services, double-click on Windows Management Instrumentation. Click on Stop and then OK.

now Locate the folder C: \ WINDOWS \ system32 \ wbem \ Repository and delete it.

Restart services Windows Management Instrumentation and restart your pc

I tried it but all that happened was that Security Center then said Virus protection was 'not found' instead of 'off' so restored Repository file so now shows as 'off' again.

I'm not too concerned as MSE is clearly running - system tray icon is green and shows 'PC Status: protected' - so it seems that for some reason Security Centre is not recognising MSE.

I wonder if a recent MSE update has caused this?


----------



## LesC (Oct 6, 2012)

An update ..... uninstalled MSE & then re-installed & seems to be OK again


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't know if you all are using paid Mbam or Free version but if you are running the paid version, Mbam will freeze up the pc with MSE present, so I am willing to bet there is some side affect from even the free version as well on many pc's. My advice would be to give it up and switch to Avira free which IMHO is much better anyway.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try disabling MBAM first, right click on the icon in your task bar first and select Exit.

See if it is the cause of your problem.

BG


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm glad to know it's not just me and my PC doing this. Thanks Les.
This is an intermittent problem and has happened a few times now for no rhyme or reason that I know of. Today it's fine, yesterday the alert was there. Guess I'll trust MSE and wait for the update to cure it...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just FYI on Avira and MBAM:

I reloaded Avira last night and Avira is reporting that I need to remove MBAM as it will conflict with Avira. To avoid this possible conflict I went back MSE.

It what ways or how I don't know. I have not noticed any problems.

BG


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I see that often with Avira and have never paid any attention to it and never had an issue on client pc's either. Now remember I am only referring to XP here, not Vista or 7. I actually have given up totally on MSE though between failed updates on occasion, the length of time install and update takes (again especially on an older pc). I just find it poor as software in general.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

I am using the free version of MBAM, as you mentioned, an on demand scan. Today there's no problem.


----------



## tabardit (Oct 9, 2012)

I disabled my MBAM restarted my computer installed a free version, restarted now I have 2 versions if 1 version goes bust. Always thinking.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a good idea to install 2 versions of the same program.

BG


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a note on this, my second computer, a Windows 7 machine running McAfee has also intermittently reported that virus protection and firewall are off. But it happens for just a short time and fixes itself even though McAfee says it's running and I never turn my firewall off. 
To be honest, I have no clue what these 2 PC's have in common other than documents and pictures that I have created. The only common programs in both machines are licensed versions of things like Microsoft Office, MBAM and so on.


----------

